# Third winter storm in Atlanta!



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

We just had our third winter storm of the season in Atlanta. For a city that averages less than one inch of snow a year, this is amazing.

Everything is pretty much shut down, including the airport.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

We're still iced-up in Atlanta. It could be Friday before most roads are passable. This is the worst winter storm I've seen in Atlanta since 1982.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

It took nine days after the storm for enough of the ice to melt to clear up our driveway. This was definitely the worst winter storm in Atlanta in several decades at least.


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Cool pics, Jim.  I always like a time-lapse series...


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Great exposure compensation control.  Love it.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

R. Doug said:


> Great exposure compensation control. Love it.


Thanks! I've been an avid amateur photographer for many years. I've been fortunate enough to have some of my photos published in Nat Geo, Pop Photography, and Parade Magazine. And I've won or placed in several international photo competitions.

But you probably haven't seen many of my photos, since I'm mainly in underwater photography, and I've recently retired from scuba diving due to back problems.


----------

